# CPC in York, PA



## bmore (Apr 10, 2012)

Amandeep Saluja, CPC
635 Silver Maple Circle. Seven Valleys, PA 17360
Cell: 443-739-8029	Email: amansaluja3@gmail.com

CAREER PROFILE

Experience of more than 9 years and in-depth knowledge of medical insurance claims procedures and documents for Internal Medicine, Nephrology, Pediatric and Internal Medicine  billing and procedures. Also have detailed knowledge of the following medical billing software: Medical Mastermind, Visionary Health System and Med Office. Very good knowledge of customer service skills and medical terminology, exceptionally good communication skills both verbally and written and detailed knowledge of the computer skills like Microsoft Word and Microsoft Excel. 
ASSETS

Self motivated, self-learner, positive thinker, team spirit, dedicated, good communication skills, organizational skills, flexibility in timing and honesty towards work.
WORK EXPERIENCE

	Greater Baltimore Colorectal Specialists, Towson, MD
Period:		July 2011 – Present
Designation:	Billing Coordinator

Job Responsibilities:

	This is a group practice of two colorectal surgeons – Dr Francesco Grasso and Dr Joseph Dirocco.
	Coding office and hospital visits and procedures and diagnoses , keeping check on any deleted or updated codes, modifiers, place of service and other variants for proper billing.
	Entering and submitting billing charges to the responsible parties both electronic and paper. I initiated to run audit reports to make sure all kept appointments were billed to the responsible parties and was able to keep a steady check on the billing and generated some extra income.
	Follow up accounts receivables with the insurance companies and the patients. With my steady efforts and experience I was able to reduce the 90 - 120 days aging from over 50% to under 5% within 6 months of my service.
	Posting payments, send monthly patient statements, accept credit card payments.
	Soft collections that included calling patients with outstanding balances and making payment arrangements. I initiated budget payments from patients with large balances to help them with their payments that helped them staying current with their payments, not get their accounts sent to a collection agency and thus maintain a long term client relationship.
	Create and evaluate weekly and monthly management reports to measure my work accomplishments and success. Also keep a check on overall office staff productivity and provide and implement suggestions for the improved workflow and minimize insurance denial rate.
	Submit bad debts with the collection agency and keep a constant check on the collection inventory.


	Maryland Nephrology Clinic, Ellicot City, MD
Period:		August 2010 – Present
Designation:	Medical Biller and Coder

Job Responsibilities:

	This is a Nephrology group practice of three doctors – Dr Kulwant Modi, Dr Rohini Adhikarla and Dr Minika Dhillon.
	Coding, entering and submitting billing charges to the responsible parties both electronic and paper.
	Follow up accounts receivables with the insurance companies and the patients. With my steady efforts and experience I was able to bring all arrears current and increased the cash inflow by significant amount.
	 Posting insurance payments and send monthly patient statements.
	Create and evaluate weekly and monthly management reports to measure my work accomplishments and success.


	Saluja Medical Associates, Baltimore, MD
Period:		September 2010 – Present
Designation:	Medical Biller and Coder

Job Responsibilities:

	This is a multi specialty group practice and I work for the Pediatric – Dr Ajit Das.
	Coding, entering and submitting billing charges to the responsible parties both electronic and paper.
	Follow up accounts receivables with the insurance companies and the patients. With my steady efforts and experience I was able to bring all arrears current and increased the cash inflow by significant amount.
	Create and evaluate weekly and monthly management reports to measure my work accomplishments and success.


	Saluja Medical Associates, Baltimore, MD
Period:		Jul 2002 – Jun 2009
Designation:	Medical Biller and Coder

Job Responsibilities:

	This is a multi specialty group practice and I worked for Internal Medicine doctors - Dr Daljeet Saluja and Dr Darshan Saluja.
	Responsible for billing for three office locations, including inpatient and outpatient billing.
	Entered and submitted billing charges to the responsible parties both electronic and paper.
	Follow up accounts receivables with the insurance companies and the patients. With constant follow up I was able to assure a constant flow of income and keep the arrears to minimal.
	Posted insurance payments, performed soft collections from patients and sent out monthly patient statements.
	Submit bad debts with the collection agency and keep a constant check on the collection inventory.
	Created and evaluated weekly and monthly management reports to measure my work accomplishments and success.

EDUCATION AND TRAINING


	CERTIFICATIONS:
	CPC – Certified Public Coder through AAPC in December 2011.
	Medical Terminology for Health Occupations – Feb 2003.
	Medical Billing Professional at ClaimTek Systems Inc. Jan 2010.
	Medical Billing Honors Graduate and Understanding HIPAA at Medical Billing Course, LLC June 2010.

	B.COM - Bachelors in Commerce with Major in Accounting and Management-  Christ Church College, Kanpur, India. Period: Aug 1997 – Aug 2000.
Year 1 & 2:
Subjects: Advanced Accounting, Commercial Law, Business Management, and Economics.
Year 3:
Subjects: Income Tax Law and Accounts, Company Accounts, Banking Law and Practice, Financial Management, Business Mathematics, Sales Management.


----------

